# My new kitchen needs a facelift (oak cabinets have to stay)



## tooladdict (Jul 31, 2011)

Just found this site myself, hope I can be of some help to you. Yes, I would change the curtain to a Roman shade - it'll let more light into the kitchen and update the style. First choose a really nice fabric that goes with your cabinetry, then bring it to the paint store. They can find a paint colour that will highlight your curtains and not the cabinets.

Remove the ceiling fan. It's hard to tell from the photo, but if the light is above the island, you could install pendant lighting over the island. If it's not, consider a light on a wire and drape it to reach over the island.

Keep the island. If you can afford it (probably $100 for laminate), change the countertop to a slightly smaller (maybe 2-3" beyond the base), rectangle (no cutoff corners which dates it). Pick a countertop colour that is similar to the tile countertop.

If they all still work, I wouldn't change the appliances until you change the cabinets - keep putting your pennies in a savings account until you can modernize everything all at once.

Have fun!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

ack - typed a response and clicked the wrong button - so now the short version.

Hardware will not draw attention to your cabinets - there is nothing wrong with oak either (I had it in my last house).
Please feel free to find a roman shade you like and replace the curtains. If you get a shade with a pattern in it, you could pick a color out of it to go on your walls.
If you don't need/like the fan in the kitchen - find a light that you like and when it's in your budget, change it. 
If the island is removable and you have a place to store it, you could temporarily remove it and see how you like the kitchen without it. If you keep it, a pendant lights would look good over it.
I personally have black appliances in my home. I will change them to stainless only when I sell as the other homes in my "hood" have it. 
Lastly, quite a few of the paint manufacturers have free visual paint programs online and you can kind of Paint your picture to see how some paints would look.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

How did this face lift turn out?? Did you get started? Did you just say the heck with it? Etc. 

Just curious as I've got an oak kitchen as well.


----------

